# Is my doe pregnant



## SowdersHomestead (Nov 30, 2011)

I just bought 5 does a couple weeks ago.  Today when I went in to check on them after lunch one had hay hanging out of her mouth.  This evening when I went in to feed them and turn the lights out she had a mouth full of fur.  I put a box with straw in her cage.  I tried to palpate her but if she is pregnant I'm not going to feel any hard little marbles at this point.  I guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like it to me. Good instincts with giving her the nesting box. It could potentially be a false pregnancy though.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say so , sounds like she is anyways


----------



## SowdersHomestead (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep she gave birth.  They were all out of the nest box dead.  She didn't even finish pulling fur.  She had 8 kits.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

sad news. sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

Aw. So sorry to hear that. 

When you fail, try, try again.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

SowdersHomestead said:
			
		

> Yep she gave birth.  They were all out of the nest box dead.  She didn't even finish pulling fur.  She had 8 kits.


That is not uncommon with a first litter. Breed her back right away and I bet she does better next time.


----------

